# Fishing in Cloudland Canyon



## bigox911 (Oct 24, 2006)

Going camping up there this weekend with my church.  Anyone know of any good fishing spots?


----------



## WTM45 (Oct 24, 2006)

Whatever you do, do not play "Snipe Hunt" if you get to the campground after dark!  Back in '79, our Sunday School group went there for a camping trip.  Drove up late, got there after dark.  Imagine our suprise the next morning when we saw how close to the edge we were running around in the dark and did not know it!  Gulp!

It is a pretty good hike down from the campground at the top.  I would imagine there are a few trout in the stream.  There are some nice pools below the waterfalls.
Have fun!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 25, 2006)

wtm45, there was no water in the creek there 2 weeks ago. i will try to find a pic of it that i took. purty place but no spot for fish. here is the waterfall or should i say waterless fall.


----------



## LTRRTL (Oct 25, 2006)

The park has a kid's fishing pond at the wildlife observation area. I think it's only open during the KFE event during the summer. Talk to the park manager and tell him you have a organized group and you may get to fish. Channel catfish only. There is also a private lake about a mile from the park. Turn left at the caution light on Hwy. 136 just before you get to the park. Good luck.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 25, 2006)

There are several pay lakes on the mountain.


----------



## csgreen1 (Oct 25, 2006)

There is a trout farm called fox mountain trout farm that would be fun for the kids its over on the other side of trenton.Or you could just go deer hunting with me.


----------

